# Finally Pics of my new BBS Wheels



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Sorry for the delay, Here are the pics of my new BBS wheels from BMW. Cleaned with Cleaner fluid and protected with Swissvax autobahn.


----------



## mattm (Jun 1, 2007)

Very nice mate. What size are they?


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks Mat

Mat they are 7 x 15

Is your a 318is in you avatar?


----------



## mattm (Jun 1, 2007)

Yes it is mine mate.

Here's a recent pic:










I refurbed my wheels myself with some Halfords spray cans about 2 years ago now. they still look good, although next time I get some new tyres think I'll give them another spruce up.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Very nice fella. Nice and standard. The way they should be.
They get a lot of praise these models.:thumb:

Check out the following pics a friend of mine converted for me


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

stargazer said:


> Sorry for the delay, Here are the pics of my new BBS wheels from BMW. Cleaned with Cleaner fluid and protected with Swissvax autobahn.


Very nice


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Very nice - bugger to clean though


----------



## mattm (Jun 1, 2007)

stargazer said:


> Very nice fella. Nice and standard. The way they should be.
> They get a lot of praise these models.:thumb:
> 
> Check out the following pics a friend of mine converted for me


They look great! Were they done in PhotoShop?


----------



## aceraf (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey hubble, i thought that was you.

Wheels look awesome, just make sure the tyre place take care when fitting some rubber to them.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Mat - Yes I think they were done in photoshop. Then posted on the E30 Zone for desktop themes


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

aceraf said:


> Hey hubble, i thought that was you.
> 
> Wheels look awesome, just make sure the tyre place take care when fitting some rubber to them.


Hey Ace. Yes don't worry wheels have now been kitted up with Michellin Piolts. I gave a stern warning to the fitter too...LOL

They did a cracking job :thumb:


----------



## aceraf (Apr 11, 2008)

When they going on?

Get some pics up, probably the cleanest e30 i've seen.

Now i know why, since you've been on here since 2006 :lol:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Looks like a wheel brush is required  

Still, I bet they look the dogs danglies once on :thumb:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

aceraf said:


> When they going on?
> 
> Get some pics up, probably the cleanest e30 i've seen.
> 
> Now i know why, since you've been on here since 2006 :lol:


I've just been outside to take some photos whilst the sun was out. Will post them up soon.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

they look superb. A couple of mates had the 325i sports when they were nearly new, with those exact wheels, and they were absolutely gorgeous - one black and one titanium like yours IIRC 

would not want to be cleaning those on a regular basis though :lol:


----------



## Qüiksilver-1 (Aug 14, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Very nice - bugger to clean though


Most BBS are a bugger to clean.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Kriminal said:


> Looks like a wheel brush is required
> 
> Still, I bet they look the dogs danglies once on :thumb:


Yes I've tried the SW brush, which seems to do the trick for now anyway.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> they look superb. A couple of mates had the 325i sports when they were nearly new, with those exact wheels, and they were absolutely gorgeous - one black and one titanium like yours IIRC
> 
> would not want to be cleaning those on a regular basis though :lol:


They're not the easiest wheels to clean. I never allow them to get really dirty though, i dilute the CG rim cleaner to about 5-1. Quick spray then get the karcher to them. I must admit though prepping them in SW cleaner fluid and SW Autobahn has made a huge difference. The beading is superb.


----------



## heateris (Aug 25, 2007)

very nice, i had a simuler set of BBS's on my MK2 jetta. lovely!!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

heateris said:


> very nice, i had a simuler set of BBS's on my MK2 jetta. lovely!!


Thanks 

I gave them another clean tonight...


----------



## Matt T (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow wish mine were as nice as that!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Matt T said:


> Wow wish mine were as nice as that!


Cheers Mat


----------



## cossiemen (Mar 6, 2006)

stargazer said:


> Thanks
> 
> I gave them another clean tonight...


Hi mate,

Which products do you use to clean them? 
I have the same wheels so i'm very curious on this.

My wheels, not bad but...


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

cossiemen said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Which products do you use to clean them?
> I have the same wheels so i'm very curious on this.
> ...


Nice wheels, they looked polished too is that right?

I use Chemical Guys Blue rim and wheel cleaner diluted 10-1 as they are cleaned every other day so don't need a lot of looking after. Leave to dwell a minute or so then power washed off. I also have Swissvax Wheel cleaner again heavily diluted. Great results from both products. Anything else you need to know drop me PM:thumb:

Have they been coated in any wax??


----------



## cossiemen (Mar 6, 2006)

@ stargazer; thanks mate!

Yes, they are polished. coated in wax? Not that I know... 


Thanks for the very fast reply, will pm you if I do have another question.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

cossiemen said:


> @ stargazer; thanks mate!
> 
> Yes, they are polished. coated in wax? Not that I know...
> 
> Thanks for the very fast reply, will pm you if I do have another question.


No problem. Glad to be of help. Are you on the E30 Zone??


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

did you buy them direct from BMW ?

nice by the way


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

182_blue said:


> did you buy them direct from BMW ?
> 
> nice by the way


Thanks :thumb:
Yes. I got a pretty good deal too. I should think so with the amount of money I've spent there these last few years


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

nice, what do they cost now ?


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Approx £750 inc the center caps. No tyres


----------



## cossiemen (Mar 6, 2006)

stargazer said:


> No problem. Glad to be of help. Are you on the E30 Zone??


yep, same username as onhere.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

cossiemen said:


> yep, same username as onhere.


Good man! :thumb:


----------



## cossiemen (Mar 6, 2006)

stargazer said:


> Good man! :thumb:




oh btw, i've made my introduction @ e30 zone..

click here


----------



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

stargazer said:


> Very nice fella. Nice and standard. The way they should be.
> They get a lot of praise these models.:thumb:
> 
> Check out the following pics a friend of mine converted for me


This is awesome - can your mate do it with pics of my e39 when its finished?:thumb:


----------



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

A couple of pics if he's interested


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks AJ:thumb:

I'll have to check. He spent quite a bit of time on them I know that and as a gesture of good-will sent him some beer money for his trouble. I'll speak to him and let you know.
Please can you pm me your email address, this way I can get in-touch with you quicker.

Many thanks


----------



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

stargazer said:


> Thanks AJ:thumb:
> 
> I'll have to check. He spent quite a bit of time on them I know that and as a gesture of good-will sent him some beer money for his trouble. I'll speak to him and let you know.
> Please can you pm me your email address, this way I can get in-touch with you quicker.
> ...


pm sent


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks AJ will be in touch ;


----------

